# Sunburn after trimming for a show



## rtdoyer (May 6, 2010)

Hi! I am the project leader for goats for our 4-H club. When we go to shave/clip for the fair, how do we protect their skn from the sun? Do I go out and apply human sunscreen a few times a day? When I was a kid I lived where it rained a lot so I don't remember this ever being an issue. Now I live where it is sunny, hot, and in the 90's. The goats being shown are girls for dairy so shaving is required.
Thank you,
Tonia


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

You dont need to apply anything to the goats after a shave, BUT a goat should not be penned without access to shade. As long as they have free access to shade during all parts of the day, they will take care of themselves


----------



## rtdoyer (May 6, 2010)

Thanks for the reply. That is what I was thinking - they have plenty of shade to get out of the sun. I had done another post about sunscreen and another person had suggested some organic sunscreen. I might buy some just in case.

Tonia


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

We show clip dozens of does each and have never had a single burn. I think next to water and dogs, goats hate the sun next  Mine are always hiding in the shade.


----------



## rtdoyer (May 6, 2010)

Do you have any tips for clipping? I have four 16 month old does to clip and I figured I could practice first on my boys that are the same age. I looked up goat clipping on Youtube and found plenty of hoof trimming and showmanship, but very few on actual clipping. Do you have a brand of clippers you like best? Our clippers are ConAir Pro. We have contemplated buying a new pair of clippers that would just be 'show clippers' - is there a 'good brand' out there? Does the breed play any role? We are clipping both ober and Alpine does.

I did 4-H as a kid and thought I was pretty involved but I have now realized my dad did most of the hard part (timming, clipping, etc...).

Thanks,
Tonia


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

My other have does all the foo foo stuff  but I did a look on Jeffers and am posting links to the ones I recognize.

Smaller clipper for a very close shave on the udder, face and lower legs if I am not mistaken. We also us it to shave around wounds that need stitching and around horn buds before dis budding. http://www.jefferspet.com/oster-turbo-a ... r/p/O3-TA/

Larger clipper for the bulk of the goat. Need to be careful with these as you can get skin between the blades kinda easy. Thus the smaller clippers. http://www.jefferslivestock.com/clipmas ... /cn/33080/

The biggest piece of advice I can give is to shave against the hairs growth. Past that it just takes experience to learn to blend the cuts between the two differnt clippers. Also, if possible, wash the goat. This will make the hair easier to cut AND will save the life of your clipper blades. The blades on the bigger clippers can be sharpened by someone who knows how.


----------



## rtdoyer (May 6, 2010)

Thanks for the tips. Like I said, we have 8 boys that are the same age as the girls going to fair and we'll have plenty of practice goats if need be. I guess this year, we are lucky in that the barn isn't full of dairy goats - mostly Boer's. Ours won't stand out as having the 'horrible clip job'.

Tonia


----------

